
Introducing Small Basic - Microsoft releases yet another programming language - nickb
http://manekari.blogspot.com/2008/11/introducing-small-basic-microsoft.html
======
petercooper
An alternative: <http://hacketyhack.net/>

Small Basic appears to have a rather clunky syntax, despite having a very
small number of keywords and built-in methods. These odd little bits of syntax
can throw newbies off.

------
epall
Wow! So Microsoft is now feeling threatened by _why? I didn't realize he was
quite that important!

------
thwarted
I've found that it's rarely, if ever, the number of keywords that directly
contributes to the complexity of a language, but the size and accessibility of
the standard library.

Look how easy it is to set the desktop background image! You just need to know
that the SetWallPaper method of the Desktop object needs to be invoked!
Admittedly, it is the small, quick successes that lead to further interest in
programming.

Setting the desktop background image is the Hello World of GUI apps.

------
dbrush
Here is a bit of history on the language.

[http://blogs.msdn.com/smallbasic/archive/2008/10/23/hello-
wo...](http://blogs.msdn.com/smallbasic/archive/2008/10/23/hello-world.aspx)

------
tuukkah
Earlier discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=341997>

------
Hexstream
Reminds me of Popeye cigarettes...

